# Trio flute, violin, keyboard



## Julov (Mar 24, 2014)

Does anybody have recommendations for works for the above combo (or 2 violins + keyboard)? We are an amateur trio, nothing too difficult! Works already in repertoire include Corelli, Eine Kleine Nachtmusik (arrangement), Bach trio sonata, Quantz, Haydn trios (but with cello), maybe more.


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

Telemann wrote some nice trios as part of his _Essercizii Musici_ series. I recall playing some Handel trios that were quite nice and not overly difficult.

There's also a more challenging but gorgeous trio by Bohuslav Martinů, the _Madrigal Sonata_.


----------



## Violinpiano (Apr 14, 2014)

You can do Bach's Double concerto BWV 1043, very beautiful, but it's not that interesting for the pianist.
There are arrangements of Mozart's Diventimenti for 2 instruments and piano
Furthermore you can do all Trio-sonata's

You can always look on http://imslp.org/wiki/IMSLP:View_Genres and choose your instrumentation


----------

